
C# change directory function - grecker
Yesterday I had an interview with a small company and they gave me a test in C#. I am not that familiar with C# and I failed. Can someone show me what and how should I solve it correctly.<p>The question is that http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.testdome.com&#x2F;questions&#x2F;csharp&#x2F;path&#x2F;479
======
grecker
I have written some code but it does not seem to work as expected so any help
will be appreciated.

[http://www.codeproject.com/Messages/5126351/Csharp-Change-
Di...](http://www.codeproject.com/Messages/5126351/Csharp-Change-Directory-
Function.aspx)

